# Fly Rod or Spin Rod



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Was looking at some equipment on "the bay" the other day and sort of got me to thinking about when a fly rod is more appropriate versus a spin outfit. Fly fishing methods involve throwing the line versus using the weight of the fly (lure/bait). As a result, the weight of the fly dictates the weight of the line. A fly rod setup is perfect for a dry or wet fly because the weight of the fly is not enough to allow sufficient distance yet great presentation. A bead headed wooly bugger or a clouser minnow, I am not so sure. Same with using split shot to get the fly down. I have successfully launched both with a spinning outfit with the result in presentation being the same or in other words, both made a similar splash. Actually the spinning outfit was a "quieter" presentation since the disturbance of a fly line was not a factor.

This is not to start a fly fishing is better than spinning and vise versa as I enjoy both but curious as to whether others also think fishing the venerable bh wooly and clouser is more effective with a spin outfit and leave the dry,wet and nymph to the fly rod realm.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

Fishing heavy flies can be very effective but you have to match the rod,the line, the fly, the size fish and weather conditions.

In a small stream, its difficult to cast a heavier fly with a short line---a spinning rod would make sense to cast 20ft.

Casting a 2/0 clouser at some saltwater species would be a joke with a spinning rod where a 40-60ft cast would be more easily accomplished in a 20kt breeze done with a 10 wt fly rod.

its all about balance.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I look at it this way: fishing shallower water, fly fishing is all I want to do. Go deeper than about 8-10', and I feel like it is just too inefficient to fly fish, and I'll go to conventional gear. I know full sinking lines can get you down deeper, but I'm not a big fan. 

I tend to do this more now, and that is change my target species seasonally. In the early spring, I can find bass, bluegills, sauger in the Hocking, and crappies plenty shallow enough to easily target on the fly. Getting into the warmer weather of summer when some of those species in my local waters tend to move deeper, I switch over to looking for carp in the warm, shallow mud flats. As the weather starts to cool again in the fall, the bass and other gamefish seem to move shallower again and I'll switch back over to them. This way, I can work shallower water more easily with fly gear and also "switch gears" a little, species-wise, and keep things from getting monotonous.


----------



## bruceride (Aug 1, 2011)

I was hitting the stocked trout pretty hard in our local resiviour last night on my spinning set up using a Joe's fly. I *really* want to fish a stream with my fly gear, but I'm perfectly happy fishing still water with spin gear.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

You can fish still water with a fly rod. I fish ponds all the time.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

My spinning rod stays in the box except for two situations, lake erie perch/walleye, and when my dad and i go on a "fill the bucket" crappie trip.


----------

